# Nursing In Dubai



## G.GriffinFilm (Mar 12, 2015)

Posting this on behalf of my girlfriend. As previously mentioned in my other post, we are interested in moving to Dubai in the next year. I am a filmmaker and am considering going down the freelance route. My girlfriend is a Paediatric Intensive Care Nurse. Anybody have any advice or into on nursing jobs/agencies etc in Dubai?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I can only comment on my own experiences....my wife is a Midwife and we researched all the avenues when trying to find her a job and there is almost next to nothing (that is worth doing for the money) 

She (your girlfriend) will need a license to practice and the salary is much less than the uk even given that it's tax free. my wife decided to stay in the UK because she would have to work full time to get less than she gets part time in the UK. Also it is worth thinking about the complicaitions of being a girlfriend in a Muslim country? i.e any job will be offered as a single woman with a shared female only accommodation!

Best of luck.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is a new childrens hospital opening soon in Dubai - next to the current Latifa hospital. It might be worth her researching jobs there.
If she is interested in working in Abu Dhabi - then there are opportunities for western nurses at the government hospitals (Mafraq and SKMC). These pay more than the Dubai private hospitals and have far better working hours and longer, government bank holidays. Their contracts are also fairer and less restrictive (no anti-compete clauses).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## G.GriffinFilm (Mar 12, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is a new childrens hospital opening soon in Dubai - next to the current Latifa hospital. It might be worth her researching jobs there.
> If she is interested in working in Abu Dhabi - then there are opportunities for western nurses at the government hospitals (Mafraq and SKMC). These pay more than the Dubai private hospitals and have far better working hours and longer, government bank holidays. Their contracts are also fairer and less restrictive (no anti-compete clauses).
> Best of luck
> Steve


Thank you Steve. I think my girlfriends prospects of getting a job are far better than mine she actually done a useful degree lol!!! I have been doing a lot of research and reading and there seems to be a lot of negativity for in regards to UK nationals seeking employment in Dubai lately, would I be right in saying this? Its something we have wanted to do for awhile and my girlfriend will have the necessary experience in around a year so we are hoping to give it a try. We have friends that live there the same age as us and they seem to be doing well, he is a freelance photographer and she is a teaching assistant. I think its just a case of trying.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I work in one of the biggest private hospitals in Dubai, 99% of nurses come from Asia, the average salary would be 3000-4000 Dhs that would increase to perhaps 5000-6000 Dhs in specialized units (NICU, ICU, operation theater).

Private hospitals would only hire western nurses for top positions, mainly the DON (director of nursing). And that's not only because of salaries, it's because Asians will comply more to work circumstances that sometimes seem to be unfair for westerners.

I heard the american hospital is one of the few hospitals in UAE hiring western nurses. You can also check with Cleveland which is starting in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Wasn't there another film maker trying to get a job here - posting over the last couple of months or so ?

Maybe using the Search facility would be useful - I seem to recall he was having to look at six days a week bar jobs to keep going.


----------



## rosemary01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Steve, 
Just read your post. I am a nurse working in Northern Ireland from past 13 years. I am interested in Moving to UAE. My concern is im trained in india. I have a UK passport. How do I get about applying for jobs in UAE.
Rose


----------

